# Incendie au Manège militaire: le feu aux portes du Vieux-Québec - Le Soleil



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

Incendie au Manège militaire: le feu aux portes du Vieux-Québec



> Une partie de l’histoire de Québec s’est envolée en fumée, tard vendredi soir, quand un impressionnant incendie a fortement endommagé le Manège militaire,
> aux portes du Vieux-Québec.L’incendie s’est déclaré vers 21h30. À ce moment, plusieurs témoins disent avoir entendu une explosion assez importante, qui aurait été
> vue jusqu’à Saint-Émile. Ensuite, les flammes se sont rapidement attaquées à la toiture de la partie centrale de l’immense bâtiment. Ce secteur abritait une salle de
> cérémonie.
> ...



Hyperlien


----------



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

Fil de discussion anglais sur le sujet : Military Compound of Québec, Armoury Lost to Fire


----------



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

Hyperlien pour des photos de l'incendie

Régis Labeaume entend reconstruire le Manège militaire



Le Manège militaire presque tout détruit



> Un incendie a presque complètement détruit vendredi soir le Manège militaire de Québec, un des bâtiments historiques les plus importants de la Vieille-Capitale.Peu après 21h30, le feu a éclaté et s'est rapidement propagé dans l'imposant immeuble de la Grande-Allée. Selon les autorités de la ville,
> 80 pour cent de l'immeuble a été détruit. Des soldats ont par ailleurs réussi à récupérer plusieurs objets historiques, au tout début du sinistre.
> 
> La cause de l'incendie est indéterminée pour le moment. Une déflagration a toutefois été entendue par plusieurs témoins. Une centaine de pompiers ont combattu
> ...




Hyperlien


Quelques faits historiques sur les 8e et 9e batalions,
par MadMedic, en anglais.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2008)

Condoléances à tous les Voltigeurs de Québec ainsi qu'au membres du 35e Régiment du génie de combat pour la perte.


----------



## Yrys (6 Apr 2008)

Incendie à Québec: la police militaire enquêtera


Manège militaire: la cause de l'incendie demeure inconnue


Les artistes à la rescousse du Manège militaire?


Les restes du manège militaire


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

Le Manège militaire ne sera pas reconstuit avant des années


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

Manège militaire: Ottawa prêt à délier les cordons de la bourse



> Le gouvernement Harper est prêt à délier les cordons de sa bourse pour reconstruire rapidement le Manège militaire de Québec, ravagé par un incendie vendredi
> dernier. Le premier ministre Stephen Harper a indiqué durant la période de questions que son bureau a déjà communiqué avec les collaborateurs du maire de Québec,
> Régis Lebeaume, afin de discuter de la reconstruction de ce joyau patrimonial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Le chantier n’était pas surveillé



> Personne ne se trouvait à l’intérieur du Manège militaire lorsque le feu a éclaté, confirme le lieutenant-colonel Éric Gosselin, commandant des Voltigeurs.
> Pourtant, un rapport d’enquête de 1993 recommandait la supervision constante d’un bâtiment patrimonial en chantier.«Nous devons aussi vérifier si le système d’alarme
> a bien fonctionné», lançait le commandant, hier, lors d’un point de presse tenu devant les ruines. Il confirmait du même coup qu’il n’y avait personne au Manège
> au moment où le feu a pris naissance.
> ...


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Manège: Harper veut explorer toutes les possibilités



> Le gouvernement fédéral va explorer toutes les possibilités pour la reconstruction du manège militaire de Québec, un engagement qui a laissé des représentants
> de l'opposition sur leur appétit.Lors de la période des questions à Ottawa, lundi, le premier ministre Stephen Harper a affirmé que l'édifice, détruit en grande partie par
> un incendie durant la fin de semaine, était un des monuments les plus importants de la ville. «Nous avons indiqué que nous sommes résolus à explorer toutes les
> possibilités de reconstruction de l'édifice qui illustre si bien la fière histoire militaire de la ville de Québec», a déclaré M. Harper à la Chambre des communes, ajoutant
> ...


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Incendie du Manège: RDI et TQS dormaient au gaz ,Richard Therrien , Le Soleil





> J'habite à une cinquantaine de pas du Manège militaire. Ça sentait le roussi chez moi durant l'incendie, et je voyais une pluie de tisons qui tombait sur les Plaines.
> Quelle désolation de voir s'effondrer un tel monument. Un gros tas de ruines en plein milieu de la ville. D'une tristesse infinie. Notre premier réflexe quand un tel drame
> survient: ouvrir la télé. RDI à 22h? Une reprise du Match des élus avec Simon Durivage. Radio-Canada? Le Téléjournal n'en parle pas. LCN? Encore rien non plus. TVA?
> Ah tiens, Pierre Jobin au téléphone, à 22h07. Mais pas d'images. TQS? Pas d'images non plus. Coudonc!
> ...


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Un monument sans alarme?



> Quatre jours après l’incendie qui a détruit le Manège militaire de Québec, les militaires des Forces canadien­nes impliqués dans l’enquête n’étaient pas
> en mesure de dire, hier, si le vieil immeuble, classé monument historique, était relié directement à un central de télésurveillance des incendies, comme le sont
> la majorité des édifices municipaux et provinciaux.C’est un résidant de l’avenue Wilfrid-Laurier qui a alerté, vendredi, aux environs de 21h30, le Service des incendies
> de la Ville de Québec, a-t-on rappelé au Soleil. Dès lors, le feu avait pris des proportions considérables, rendant impossible toute attaque massive de la centaine de
> ...


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2008)

C'est comme le Capt DUfour l'a dit.... personne va donner des commentaires avant que le service des Incendies et la Police Militaire des FC sortent leurs rapport préliminaire.

Pour ce qui est des systèmes d'alarme - TOUS les manèges militaires ont un système d'alarme pour assurer l'évacuation ordonné des édifices.  Ces systèmes sont reliés à une centrale - sous surveillance du service des incendies.  Reste à voir si le système était en opération pendant que du travail était fait sur le système de gicleur.


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Question aujourd'hui sur www.tva.canoe.com :

"Devrait-on reconstruire le Manège militaire de Québec?"

Votes jusqu'à ce soir, résultats actuels :

"Oui :  71%
  Non:  29%

Nombre de votes: 5420 "


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2008)

Change la question et demande si tous sont prêt à payer si c'est les citoyens de la ville de Québec son ceux qui doivent payer la note...............Je crois que ça serait beaucoup plus prêt du 50/50


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Les coûts ayant été estimé "on the go" à 50 millions minimum, par un architecte, peut-être moins...


----------



## Dox (10 Apr 2008)

wow, cest abusif ca, 50 millions de dollar tu as plus qu'un manège avec ca


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

Je présume que c'Est pour le restaurer dans les formes de l'art de l'époque...


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

Manège militaire: Duceppe surpris de l'absence de gicleurs



> L'absence de système de gicleurs au manège militaire de Québec, qui a récemment été détruit par un incendie, est un exemple des erreurs commises par Ottawa dans l'entretien de ses édifices, a déclaré jeudi le chef du Bloc québécois, Gilles Duceppe.M. Duceppe s'est dit surpris que l'installation de gicleurs, amorcée peu avant l'incendie, ait été décidée plus de 120 ans après la construction de l'édifice. Il croit cependant que cette situation témoigne de la manière dont Ottawa gère les édifices fédéraux. «Ca me surprend, a-t-il déclaré devant les décombres de l'édifice, construit en 1885. Mais ce n'est pas nouveau à Ottawa. (...) Sur l'entretien des bâtisses, il y a des erreurs fondamentales qui sont commises à Ottawa.» M. Duceppe a réclamé du gouvernement fédéral un engagement pour la reconstruction du manège militaire, de même qu'une initiative pour l'utilisation des lieux, qui seront au coeur des fêtes du 400e anniversaire de Québec cet été.
> 
> Après avoir été le lieu de défilés militaires, l'édifice, siège du régiment de réserve des Voltigeurs de Québec, a été, jeudi, le lieu d'un défilé de politiciens fédéraux.
> Quelques minutes avant M. Duceppe, le ministre de la Défense, Peter MacKay, et la ministre du Patrimoine, Josée Verner, étaient sur place eux-aussi pour constater les dégâts de l'incendie, qui n'a pas fait de blessés. Durant leur visite, les adversaires politiques se sont même retrouvés face-à-face, quelques mètres seulement séparant les deux entrées où ils se trouvaient, au milieu des décombres.
> ...


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Dox said:
			
		

> wow, cest abusif ca, 50 millions de dollar tu as plus qu'un manège avec ca


Effectivement tout ce qui est de sorte "patrimoine" coute très cher car, il y a peu de personne qui ont les complétences pour faire le travail qui a été fait il y a +/- 150 ans.  De plus, le cout de démanteler/stabiliser la structure qui est passé au feu est compris dans le chiffre... sans rien dire de tous les équipements utilisés par 250-300 fantassins & musiciens.... et ah oui... ne pas oublier le musée qui doit être reconstruit.  

Le tout - de façon visuelle - pareille comme dans l'ancien temps


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Duceppe surpris de l'absence de gicleurs


M Duceppe était surpris la fois qu'il a été photographié avec le filet dans les cheveux.....  OufF!


----------



## Yrys (13 Apr 2008)

Labeaume demande à Harper de reconstruire le Manège



> De retour de son voyage en France, le maire de Québec, Régis Labeaume, s'est rendu au manège militaire de sa ville, dimanche matin, pour constater de visu
> les dégâts infligés à l'édifice patrimonial lors de l'incendie du week-end dernier. Le maire, qui a été accueilli sur le site par deux anciens maires de la Vieille capitale,
> Jean Pelletier et Gilles Lamontagne, a paru estomaqué par l'étendue des dégâts.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (14 Apr 2008)

Si on va selon les désirs du Maire Labeaume, le  manège serait reconstruit pareille comme il était en 1870.... les écuries compris.
Si on va reconstruire, il faut reconstruire pour ce ciècle ici... pas pour le dernier.... Il faut des monte charges, des quais pour recevoir et expédier le matériel, etc.....


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Incendie au Manège militaire : Québec était à découvert, affirment les pompiers



> L’Association des pompiers professionnels de Québec (APPQ) profite de l’incendie au Manège militaire pour réclamer davantage d’effectifs à la Ville de Québec.
> «À l’heure actuelle, on a carrément délaissé le centre-ville pour mettre des effectifs en périphérie de la Ville. Lorsqu’on a une intervention dans l’arrondissement
> historique, on a des pertes très importantes», affirme Éric Gosselin, président de l’APPQ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (10 May 2008)

Manège militaire : L'attachement des réservistes



> Samedi matin, les réservistes de régiments des Voltigeurs de Québec se sont rassemblés à la place Goerge-V, en face des ruines du Manège militaire, pour tenir une cérémonie
> de passation du commandement. Le lieutenant-colonel Jean-François Bédard remplace le lieutenant-colonel Éric Gosselin à la tête de la troupe.
> 
> Les réservistes ont aussi souligné le 146e anniversaire de leur régiment par un grand défilé dans les rues de la Vieille Capitale. La passation du commandement et le début
> ...


----------



## Yrys (11 May 2008)

Manège militaire: Jean Pelletier presse le fédéral d'agir



> L'ancien maire de Québec, Jean Pelletier, a fustigé la lenteur d'Ottawa, qui tarde à confirmer l'avenir du Manège militaire, lors d'une cérémonie du régiment des Voltigeurs
> qui s'est déroulée samedi.L'édifice a été en partie détruit par les flammes le 4 avril dernier.
> 
> Jean Pelletier, qui est aussi membre honoraire du régiment, n'y est pas allé de main morte. «Ceux qui pourraient vraiment prendre la décision sont un peu lents à se
> ...


----------



## Yrys (14 Jan 2009)

Manège de Québec: les risques de destruction étaient connus - PC

Les risques de destruction du Manège militaire, à Québec, avaient été documentés bien avant 
qu'un incendie ravage l'édifice historique il y a près d'un an, a rapporté Radio-Canada, mardi.

Selon un document obtenu grâce à la Loi sur l'accès à l'information, des plans et devis pour 
l'installation de gicleurs avaient été préparés dès 1996. Au moment de l'incendie, le 4 avril 
2008, des travaux d'installation de gicleurs étaient en cours.

En 2000, un membre du Service du génie construction de la base militaire de Valcartier a écrit 
dans son rapport d'inspection que, sans les gicleurs, «un incendie se propagerait rapidement et 
emporterait sûrement tout le bâtiment qui est fait en bois».


----------

